# 3D analyze and spiderman 3



## Anne Boleyn (Jul 4, 2008)

hello,

I have an HP laptop with on board 965 Intel Chipset

When i run spiderman-3 the game just collapses and even tho it runs in the background the screen is all black (i guess the chipset is not the best choice for games)
I dled 3d analyzer 2.36 and randomly tried some settings but the game crashed each time b4 it even showed the starting vids

Is there any way i can run spiderman 3 on this laptop? Are there some settings for 3d analyzer i can use? 

thx


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 6, 2008)

^Trust me you wouldn't want to massacre your Lappy with this game.I just got it installed on my PC yesterday & even my 7900GT gets butchered by this shitty port with everything high.I get an average of 15fps even with everything low & frame rates are very choppy.It's totally unoptimised & is impossible to play without a game controller.So you might just wanna skip this game as it's not worth all that hard work using 3D analyze.


----------

